# GKA equipment wanted for new film



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

RSGB:

Props wanted for new film – can you help?

A large portion of the film’s props are themed around radios, transmitters, receivers and equipment related to naval radio.

Portishead Radio Station is one of the sets being recreated, therefore they need to replicate the equipment, either through hire or buying of the equipment, or model makers making copies.

They also have to recreate a boat, which will have the equipment listed below.

Racal RA6217 Communications Receiver
Marconi Kestrel Radio Telephone
Shannon Mk 3 – Morse code transmitter and receiver


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

No idea - QSP only.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, I was wondering about that.....


----------

